# Kann man Mac Os irgendwie testen?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (10. Mai 2012)

moin leute, ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein macbook zuzulegen, doch ich würde gerne vorher das Os mal testen.

geht das irgendwie? gibts irgendwelche probierverioenn für den Pc o.Ä.?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Mai 2012)

In den MediaMarkt Läden kann man das machen, da sind welche zum Testen, vor Ort natürlich und nicht zum mitnehmen.
Bei meinem nächstgelegenen jedenfalls, ich weiß aber nicht ob das alle machen.


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Mai 2012)

In fast jedem gescheiten Laden, der Apple-Zeug verkauft, kann man auch ausprobieren – sogar teilweise bei Saftläden (Beispiel wurde genannt). Ob es sich dann im Alltag bewährt, kannst du aber vorher nicht wissen. Zu Not installierst du am Ende halt wieder Windows oder Linux auf dein MacBook, die kosten nämlich entgegen anders lautender Gerüchte nicht deutlich mehr als andere Hardware der gleichen Leistungsklasse.


----------



## ich111 (10. Mai 2012)

Geht nur auf einem Apple Rechner, da man das Apple Betriebssystem nur auf Rechnern mit einem speziellen Chip installieren kannund man diese Boards nicht kaufen kann (sind nur in apple Rechnern)


----------



## Bauer87 (10. Mai 2012)

@derP4computeras setzt aber voraus, dass man sich ne DVD mit MacOS ohne einen Apple-Computer kauft. Wenn man nur mal testen will, hilft einem das in keinster Weise weiter – zumal einem die extra gekaufte DVD nichts mehr bringt, wenn man dann ein MacBook kauft.


----------



## blackout24 (10. Mai 2012)

Soviele möchtegern Hipster wie es gibt, suchst du dir einfach einen auf der Straße, ob du
an seinem MacBook mal testen darfst.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviele möchtegern Hipster wie es gibt, suchst du dir einfach einen auf der Straße, ob du
> an seinem MacBook mal testen darfst.



Wow. Toller Tip 


@Topic

Ein paar theoretische Infos bekommst du hier bei Apple, inkl. Video:

http://www.apple.com/de/macosx/

Ansonsten würde ich es in einem Apple-Store oder bei Gravis antesten. Oder halt bei MM oder Saturn.


----------



## blackout24 (10. Mai 2012)

Meinst du es ist schwierig jemanden mit einem MacBook zu finden, wenn man noch zu Schule geht oder studierert?
Außer Erfahrung würde ich sage... eher nich.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du es ist schwierig jemanden mit einem MacBook zu finden, wenn man noch zu Schule geht oder studierert?
> Außer Erfahrung würde ich sage... eher nich.



Nur hat er nicht gesagt ob er studiert oder noch zur Schule geht und du wiederum hast nicht von Schule oder Uni geredet, sondern davon wildfremde Leute auf der Straße anzusprechen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Meinst du es ist schwierig jemanden mit einem MacBook zu finden, wenn man noch zu Schule geht oder studierert?
> Außer Erfahrung würde ich sage... eher nich.


 
Er soll halt einen Fragen den er kennt und der ein Mac hat. Und wenn er keinen kennt soll er es lassen.


----------



## loltheripper (23. Mai 2012)

Probiers mal über VMware zum testen zum länger testen basstel dir ein hackintosh. Google ist dein Freund und helfer!



ich111 schrieb:


> Geht nur auf einem Apple Rechner, da man das Apple  Betriebssystem nur auf Rechnern mit einem speziellen Chip installieren  kannund man diese Boards nicht kaufen kann (sind nur in apple  Rechnern)


 Bei mir läuft Snow Leopard auf nem AMD Athlon 5200+ mit nem msi motherboard und auf ner andern platte ist auch win vista aufm selben pc. Ist Rechtliche grauzone deshalb werd ich hier keine Tutorials reinsetzen.


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2012)

Mir ist H***intosch sehr wohl bewusst, aber ich empfehle niemandem etwas zu tun das rechtlich unsicher ist


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Mai 2012)

@loltheripper: Rechtliche Grauzone wird es aber auch erst, wenn man für MacOS schon bezahlt hat – und dann ist es kein „Vorher-Ausprobieren“ mehr. Es ist vielleicht günstiger als ein Mac, vielleicht sogar recht günstig, wenn man sich das OS meinetwegen irgendwo auf eBay gebraucht holen kann, es bleibt aber mit Extrakosten verbunden, die man ohne Ausprobieren nicht hätte.

Wenn man eh ein hochwertiges Laptop sucht, ist neben der Variante, es irgendwo anzuschauen oder ein MacBook von Freunden/Bekannten zu leihen, der wohl günstigste Weg ein MacBook zu kaufen und es bei Nichtgefallen entweder zurück zu geben oder halt mit Linux/Windows zu bespielen. Apple-Hardware ist ja nicht wirklich teurer als andere auf ähnlichem Niveau – zumindest, solange man sich Extraausstattung (wie mehr Ram von Apple) spart.


----------



## norse (24. Mai 2012)

Google mal ein wenig nach "Mac OS online" da findet man sowas:

Booting... ist zwar nur ein altes Mac OS, aber immerhin ein wenig reinschauen kannst du schonmal, ich wette in den endlosen Weiten des Internet gibt es ein paar andere online Testmöglichkeiten.


----------



## JoergK (24. Juni 2012)

Also zunächst mal möchte ich sagen, dass ich persönlich mit meinem MacBook Pro sehr zufrieden bin - besonders auch mit dem OS.
Zum Testen ist's glaub ich das einfachste wenn du dir, sofern du dir bereits ein bestimmtes Mac-Modell ausgesucht hast, das einfach mal vom Online-Shop kommen lässt und wenn's dir nicht gefällt schickst du's halt innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage zurück.
Von diesen ganzen Ha**intoshs halte ich nichts, da da einer der Vorteile der Macs ja gerade ist, dass da eben alle Komponenten so toll zusammenarbeiten. 
Wirklich rausfinden, wie die Dinger sich anfühlen kannst du eigentlich nur mit einem Original.


----------



## blackout24 (25. Juni 2012)

Würde von meinem PC nicht sagen, dass die Komponenten nicht zusammen arbeiten. 
Habe OSX vor einer Woche auch mal in VirtualBox installiert. Haut einen nicht vom Hocker, wenn
man sowieso auch noch anderes außer Windows kennt.


----------



## JoergK (25. Juni 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Würde von meinem PC nicht sagen, dass die Komponenten nicht zusammen arbeiten.
> Habe OSX vor einer Woche auch mal in VirtualBox installiert.


 Vielleicht ist das falsch rübergekommen. Ich meinte nicht, dass irgendwas (z.B. die Soundkarte) unter OS X nicht funktioniert, sondern mehr, dass der Kram einfach zum OS passt. Dabei geht es mir auch weniger um die Grundliegende Hardware (Mainboard, GraKa, Prozessor, etc.) sondern mehr um die kleinen Dinge, die das ganze abrunden (GPS-Locator,  iSight-Webcam, die Tastaturbeleuchtung, etc.). Arbeitet man da mit Windows, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man da immer mal wieder an seine Grenzen kommt, wenn einem eben dieses Extra an Hardware fehlt.
Habs aber auch zugegebermaßen wie oben bereits gesagt nie auf Windows ausprobiert.

Für mich ist's einfach nur einfach nur eine Frage des Usecases. Für die ganzen kleinen Alltagsaufgaben (Kalender, im Web surfen, etc.) möchte ich meine Mac-iOS-Umgebung nicht mehr missen. Geht's aber ums spielen, wo von meinem Rechner pure Leistung zählt und nicht, ob die Tastatur leuchtet oder nicht, dann ist der Windows vorzuziehen.


----------



## KratzeKatze (11. Juli 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn man eh ein hochwertiges Laptop sucht, ist neben der Variante, es irgendwo anzuschauen oder ein MacBook von Freunden/Bekannten zu leihen, der wohl günstigste Weg ein MacBook zu kaufen und es bei Nichtgefallen entweder zurück zu geben oder halt mit Linux/Windows zu bespielen. Apple-Hardware ist ja nicht wirklich teurer als andere auf ähnlichem Niveau – zumindest, solange man sich Extraausstattung (wie mehr Ram von Apple) spart.


 
Das bezweifle ich, bei Apple zahlt man doch sehr viel für den Namen und das Logo mit. Ich könnte wetten, dass man sicher so 200€/300€, wenn nicht gar mehr (kommt natürlich auf die genaue Zusammenstellung an) weniger auf den Tisch legen muss, wenn man sich gegen Apple entscheidet.


----------



## bingo88 (11. Juli 2012)

Ja, aber bekommst du dafür auch ein Gerät mit Alu-Gehäuse? Klar, die großen Macbooks sind übetrieben teuer, aber das kleine 13er finde ich durchaus ok. Bei anderen Herstellern gibt es nur mehr oder weniger stabile Plastikkisten und mir wäre allein das schon den Aufpreis wert. Zumal man ja noch den Studentenrabatt abgreifen kann (wenn man Schüler/Student ist).


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juli 2012)

MacBooks haben so Kleinigkeiten wie das Alu-Gehäuse, Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung und weitere Ausstattung, die nicht unbedingt auf Produktbeschreibungen stehen. Einziges Argument gegen ein Macbook ist vielleicht, dass man Apple nicht unterstützen will – z.B. weil sie verhindern, dann auch andere Hersteller diese praktischen magnetischen Ladekabel anbieten. Einziges Manko ist vielleicht, dass es bei Apple keine AMD-Prozessoren (mit benutzbarer integrierter Grafik) gibt, die mir gerade bei Laptops sinnvoll erscheinen. Aber ein schlechteres Preis/-Leistungs-Verhältnis als hochwertige Laptops anderer Marken hat Apple daher noch immer nicht.


----------



## blubberlutz (11. Juli 2012)

> Ja, aber bekommst du dafür auch ein Gerät mit Alu-Gehäuse? Klar, die  großen Macbooks sind übetrieben teuer, aber das kleine 13er finde ich  durchaus ok. Bei anderen Herstellern gibt es nur mehr oder weniger  stabile Plastikkisten und mir wäre allein das schon den Aufpreis wert.





> MacBooks haben so Kleinigkeiten wie das Alu-Gehäuse, Tastatur mit  Hintergrundbeleuchtung und weitere Ausstattung, die nicht unbedingt auf  Produktbeschreibungen stehen.


Öhm, das alles hat mein 15" Sony Vaio auch(die guten Sachen gut abgeschaut ) und ich musste für das hochauflösende blendfreie Display mit Helligkeitssensor keinen Aufpreis zahlen.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das ich diese Gimmicks auch bei Sony mitbezahle, was es mir natürlich auch wert war. Aber nochmal 500 oder mehr Aufpreis zahlen, damit ein angefressener Apfel drauf ist? Nein Danke!


----------



## JoergK (12. Juli 2012)

blubberlutz schrieb:


> Öhm, das alles hat mein 15" Sony Vaio auch(die guten Sachen gut abgeschaut ) und ich musste für das hochauflösende blendfreie Display mit Helligkeitssensor keinen Aufpreis zahlen.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das ich diese Gimmicks auch bei Sony mitbezahle, was es mir natürlich auch wert war. Aber nochmal 500 oder mehr Aufpreis zahlen, damit ein angefressener Apfel drauf ist? Nein Danke!


Also einen Helligkeitssensor hat ohnehin jedes Macbook Pro ohne Aufpreis drin.
Ich hab gerade mal auf amazon so die gängigen Preise von Windows-Macbook-Verschnitten (gibt da ja genügend, die sich von Apples Design haben "inspirieren" lassen - Beispiel Samsung 700Z5A oder Dell XPS15) mit von der Leistung her vergleichbaren Macbook Pros verglichen. Zugegeben: Da ist anscheinend immer noch ein guter Unterschied zwischen Apple und der Windowskonkurrenz.

Aber muss ich dazu sagen, dass mein Macbook Pro das erste Laptop ist, bei dem ich wenn ich es benutze einfach spüre, dass Hard- und Software zusammenpassen. Ich habe das Samsung beispielsweise letztens erst auf der CeBit ausprobiert, weil es in der c't so gelobt wurde, aber schon nach 5 Minuten war mir die Lust vergangen. Die Tatsache beispielsweise, dass man bei vielen solchen Laptops immer alle 10 Sekunden ungewollt nicht den Mauszeiger bewegt sondern scrollt, weil man in irgendeinen Randbereich des Touchpads gekommen ist, der sich aber leider nur grob erahnen lässt, weil aus Design-Gründen auf Markierungen verzichtet wurde.

Anderes Beispiel - Szenenwechsel. Meiner Mutter ist letztens nach 9 Jahren ihr alter Toshiba Laptop kaputtgegangen. Darum hatte sie sich einen Sony Vaio gekauft - zugegeben kein Hochpreisiges Modell, aber für ihre Zwecke voll ausreichend - ich war dann der Arme, der ihr das Teil einrichten sollte:
Das viel zu klein geratene Multi-Touch-Pad kann ich nur als einen schlechten Witz bezeichnen. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich allein in diesen 2-3 Stunden, die ich zum Aufspielen ihrer alten Software, Fotos, etc. aufversehen gescrollt habe, weil ich mit dem Finger ein Stück zu weit am Rand war - zugegeben: Das ließ sich abschalten und durch Apple-Typische Multi-Touch Gesten (zumindest 2 oder 3 Stück gabs insgesamt) ersetzen. Hab ich auch gemacht. Mit dem Resultat, dass scrollen eigentlich nur dann so richtig funktioniert, wenn der Computer es gerade möchte. Zuverlässig ist anders.
Desweiteren schien Sony auch darauf bedacht zu sein, Windows auf Teufel komm raus irgendwie Macintosh-Artig erscheinen zu lassen. So gab es am oberen Bildschirmrand bereits vorinstalliert so eine Art Dock. Das sich aber offenbar nur dann öffnet, wenn man vorher mit der Maus oben in die Mitte geht und dann 1-2 Sekunden wartet - in der Zeit habe ich das Programm schon 10 mal auf dem Desktop angeklickt. Und daneben gab es noch weitere mehr oder weniger "gute" Zusatzsoftware, die aber bei mir einzig und alleine den Anschein erweckte, den Laptop zu lähmen.
Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich will hier Sony nicht abreden, dass sie gute Software machen können, wenn sie wollen, aber hier wollten sie offenbar nicht so richtig und das hat man gemerkt.

Aber um jetzt nicht zuu Fanboymäßig rüberzukommen, sei nur noch kurz gesagt, dass auch in der Applewelt nicht alles rosarot ist. Vieles mag vielleicht einen Sinn haben, aber bei so manchen Dingen denkt man sich schon als Windows-User, dass es einfach nicht gut ist. 
Beispielsweise der grüne (+)-Knopf oben an jedem Fenster hat quasi in jedem Programm eine andere Wirkung, sodass man nie wirklich weiß, was er macht. Mal wird das Fenster riesig, mal auf optimale Größe, mal Miniatur-Modus. Genauso erschließt sich mir bis heute nicht, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist im Finder makierte Dateien mit der Return Taste umzubenennen statt zu öffnen. Die vergleichsweise umständliche Tastenkombination Apfel + Pfeil runter zum öffnen will sich mir bis heute nicht so richtig erschließen.

Aber ich muss dem Mac halt zu gute halten, dass er einfach der stimmigste (wohlgemerkt nicht der Leistungsstärkste) Computer ist den ich bis heute hatte, denn er hat einfach vom GPS-Tracker über die serienmäßige Infrarotschnittstelle für Fernbedienungen (nicht zu verachten, wenn man beim einschlafen noch eine DVD dudeln lassen will) bis zur Tastaturbeleuchtung alles, was das Herz begehrt.

Als Empfehlung würde ich daher geben:
Es kommt immer darauf an, was man machen will (gerade mit einem Laptop). Alltagsaufgaben wie surfen, Mails lesen oder twittern und Kalender mit dem iPhone synchronisieren habe ich noch nie so effizient erledigt, wie mit dem Mac. Das liegt zum Großteil an der Software und der Stimmigkeit von Hard- und Software. Aber ein vollkommener Ersatz für meinen Standpc ist das MacBook Pro aufgrund seiner Leistungsmäßigen Nachteile nicht - andere Laptops sind das aber genausowenig (wobei der Vergleich Laptop - Stand-PC ja auch nicht ganz fair ist).
Von daher: Wer aktuelle Spiele spielen will kann das natürlich bis zu einem gewissen Grad auch auf dem Mac, aber wessen Hauptverwendungszweck nun mal spielen ist, der soll besser einen Windowslaptop kaufen.


----------



## locojens (15. September 2012)

JoergK schrieb:


> Also einen ... besser einen Windowslaptop kaufen.



Also wer ein Laptop egal ob Win oder OSX mit dem Touchpad installiert ... ! Sagen wir mal so der muß sehr leidensfähig sein. Ich klemme da IMMER eine Maus an.


----------



## Leandros (15. September 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Soviele möchtegern Hipster wie es gibt, suchst du dir einfach einen auf der Straße, ob du
> an seinem MacBook mal testen darfst.


 
HaHa. Mady my day. Sorry für Off Topic kommentieren, aber das wars wert. 

BTT: Es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit dein von dir ausgesuchtest system welches den computer der bösen firma betreibt in einer maschine zur virtualisierung einer desktop arbeitsumgebung zu testen. Dafür solltest du jedoch eine im weltweiten internet verfügbare maschine zum suchen von bestimmten begriffen benutzen.


----------



## locojens (16. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> HaHa. Mady my day. Sorry für Off Topic kommentieren, aber das wars wert.
> 
> BTT: Es gibt auch noch die möglichkeit dein von dir ausgesuchtest system welches den computer der bösen firma betreibt in einer maschine zur virtualisierung einer desktop arbeitsumgebung zu testen. Dafür solltest du jedoch eine im weltweiten internet verfügbare maschine zum suchen von bestimmten begriffen benutzen.


 

Ach du wolltest ihm DEN Tipp hier geben!? Let me google that for you


----------



## Jimini (16. September 2012)

Wenn man das Betriebssystem testen will, geht man am besten in den nächsten Computerladen und schaut sich entsprechende Geräte mal näher an. MacOS auf normaler Hardware zu installieren ist zwar nicht explizit  verboten, man bewegt sich damit aber in einer rechtlichen Grauzone. Um hier weitere Tipps in dieser Richtung zu unterbinden, schließe ich den Thread.

Bei Anmerkungen hierzu bitte per PN an mich wenden.

MfG Jimini


----------

